# Survey said - ss bales



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mike started me a thinking (yea could be dangerous :huh about everyone's production, with his "Oh, that's interesting" question the other day. I feel that I on the 'small' size as far as ss bale production (not as small as sheepdog, but I'm younger and more mechanized  ) . Now I also do RB, but the survey on those numbers can be done later, because I'm not done RB myself.

So I go first being I'm done ss baling for the year, my total ss bale production this year was right around 8100 bales (had a broken bales, so I don't have a perfect number, thanks to the idiot that forgot to put twine in baler or didn't tie the balls together very well  ).

BTW, I'm baling about a 34" to 36", 60+ pound (62.5# last weigh in) bale for reference purposes. With 4 cuttings on about 2/3's of my hay ground.

Next....................

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Made I think just over 1100 small squares this year, not even sure how many round bales, but I’m also not done. Won’t quit till snow flies. I know I made just over 500 5x6 from our gun range and didn’t even pick them up. Some hay jockey bought them all and hauled them to Missouri I think.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Smaller fry here too.....somewhere around 14k money makers and about 1400 break evens......I ain’t sure tho, need to count but I ain’t thru.....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Will provide number when done.....Been a great year so I may be surprised by the number when done.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Zero......thank God. Currently at 87 left loads to deliver. Over 1200 4x6, 1400 + 3x3x8. Still baling.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

We have about half of our straw put up- should be about 7000 bales of that this year. Only got one hay cutting off our "hay field", which is pretty much just us running a haybine next to the fields and ditches to get rid of the grass. About 200 bales of that stuff, but no money into growing it, and someone always buys them every year


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dry is done

1st square - 10,658

2nd/3rd square - 7059

1st round 4x4 - 358

1st round 4x5 - 20

2nd round 4x4 - 37


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Still have one or two shots of baleage to do, but so far...

1,891 3x3x8 squares
1,450 4x4.5 rounds

This includes dry hay, wet hay, and about 120 bales straw. Hay yields are down about 400 bales.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We wrapped up for the year yesterday (literally) with some 3rd cut OG baleage. Ended up with ~900 round bales (4x5) with about 1/3 being baleage and ~2500 SS. Glad to be done and get stuff put away for winter.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

It's been a long year I feel. Our season is short up here but this year the weather wasn't to bad.
Just finished this past Saturday doing a bit of custom baling of a peas/ oat mix for a dairy farmer.
So our season finished up with
@ 13,000 small squares.
3000 rounds hay/ balage
1200 rounds of straw
The above numbers are what we do for us plus a bit of custom work. About 6000 of the small squares were made through a bale barren that gets custom done for us.
We also did about 700 big squares that we also get custom done for us


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Finished up last Friday, excellent low humidity day and that brought the total to 38,800 bale. Around 9000 bale of that was straw, 11500 of 2nd and 3rd, and the balance a very sad first cutting. Late freeze and dry may/June put the hurt on yield.

Oh yeah, had a friend custom bundle another 4000 bale of first cut, but that's kinda cheatin'.


----------

